# Verfallen Product Keys bei Steam bzw. gog.com??



## PraetorAce (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo Liebe Community,

soeben habe ich Den Key von The Witcher 2 auslesen lassen um mein Spiel, wegen der Bonusinhalte, auf gog.com zu aktivieren. Als ich denk Code eingegeben habe wurde ein Verfallsdatum (09.15) angegeben?
Sowas ist mir ja noch nie passiert!?!
Gekauft wurde das spiel von einem Freund der es bei der Steam Summer Sale 2014 einfach 2x gekauft hat und mir eine Kopie dann geschenkt hat.
Wo ist da der Haken? Gelten Steam Geschenke nur begrenzt? 
Meine Kopie von the Witcher habe ich vor 2 Jahren dort anhand eines retail Key aktiviert und darauf habe ich immer noch Zugriff.
wäre schade wenn das Spiel tatsächlich nur "gemietet" wäre. Ist ja irgendwie witzlos.
Leider konnte ich in google nichts zu dem Thema finden, abgesehen davon, dass Geschenke bei gog.com zeitlich begrenzt sind. Das ist bei mir aber nicht der Fall.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
PraetorAce


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2015)

Also, es kann in der Tat sein, dass Geschenke eine Verfallszeit haben - aber nur was die Erst-Aktivierung betrifft, und das müsste dann aber an sich auch mit dabei stehen beim Kauf. Dabei geht es dann aber 100pro nur um eine Frist, bis du es aktivierst - natürlich ist es ganz sicher NICHT so, dass du es nur bis 09-15 spielen kannst. Aber es wird so sein, dass der Code verfällt, wenn du ihn bis dahin nicht eingelöst hast. Wenn du ihn vorher einlöst, besitzt du das Game aber.


----------



## golani79 (30. Januar 2015)

PraetorAce schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community,
> 
> soeben habe ich Den Key von The Witcher 2 auslesen lassen um mein Spiel, wegen der Bonusinhalte, auf gog.com zu aktivieren. Als ich denk Code eingegeben habe wurde ein Verfallsdatum (09.15) angegeben?
> Sowas ist mir ja noch nie passiert!?!
> ...



??
Du hast deinen Witcher 2 Key aus Steam ausgelesen und wolltest ihn auf gog.com aktivieren?
Der Key wurde 2014 von einem Freund gekauft und dir geschenkt - du hast jedoch vor 2 Jahren dort (wo dort?) deinen Key aktiviert?

Auf gut deutsch - du hast das Spiel schon auf Steam und wolltest den Key jetzt nur auf gog.com für die Bonusinhalte aktivieren?
Falls ja, auf gog.com war die Zeit dafür begrenzt - auch für Retailversionen soviel ich weiß.
Bei Keys wurde das gemacht, weil man damit Hamster- und Weiterverkäufen vorbeugen wollte.

Der Key, den du von deinem Freund bekommen hast, sollte für Steam immer noch gültig sein - nur da hast du es halt schon.


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2015)

PraetorAce schrieb:


> soeben habe ich Den Key von The Witcher 2 auslesen lassen um mein Spiel, wegen der Bonusinhalte, auf gog.com zu aktivieren.


Ich versteh auch gerade nicht, was du genau zu machen versuchst.

Hier mal ein paar Fakten:
- Geschenke bei Steam werden an den Schenker zurückgegeben, wenn das Geschenk nicht rechtzeitig aktiviert wurde.
- Wenn du bei Steam ein Spiel "kaufst", dann wird ein Lizenzkey deinem Account hinzugefügt.
- Einmal deinem Account hinzugefügt, kannst du nun immer auf dein Spiel zugreifen, solange es dich und Steam gibt.  egal, ob es zwischenzeitlich indiziert oder beschlagnahmt wurde, es rechtliche Probleme zwischen Entwickler und Publisher gab und zwei verschiedene Versionen existieren, dir das Spiel geschenkt wurde, das Spiel noch weiterhin auf Steam verkauft wird oder nicht.
- Diesen Key kannst du kein zweites mal irgendwo anders aktivieren, es sei denn, es gibt eine entsprechende Aktion (wie zB andersrum die Möglichkeit, die Retail Version von Half-Life 1 dem Steam Account hinzuzufügen)
- Diesen Key kannst du auch nicht mehr vom Steam Account lösen
- Wenn bei gog exklusive Bonusinhalte für den Kauf des Spiels ausgegeben werden, mußt du das Spiel auch dort kaufen, es sei denn, da steht explizit etwas wie: _"Sie können auch ohne Kauf Zugriff auf die Bonusinhalte bekommen, wenn sie einen bereits bei Steam aktivierten Key hier eingeben."_


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2015)

Was Keys und die Erstaktivierung betrifft, da kann es durchaus auch eine Zeitbegrenzung geben. Wenn man z.B. ein Spielemagazin kauft, welches ein Spiel beinhaltet, welches man per Steamkey aktivieren muss, dann sollte man das schon nach einer gewissen Zeit machen. Wenn man das 1 Jahr später macht, dann kann es durchaus sein, dass er nicht mehr funktioniert.
Sobald man den Key allerdings aktiviert hat, dann geht er natürlich immer, da wird dann nichts mehr weggenommen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was Keys und die Erstaktivierung betrifft, da kann es durchaus auch eine Zeitbegrenzung geben. Wenn man z.B. ein Spielemagazin kauft, welches ein Spiel beinhaltet, welches man per Steamkey aktivieren muss, dann sollte man das schon nach einer gewissen Zeit machen. Wenn man das 1 Jahr später macht, dann kann es durchaus sein, dass er nicht mehr funktioniert.
> Sobald man den Key allerdings aktiviert hat, dann geht er natürlich immer, da wird dann nichts mehr weggenommen.



Stimmt kenne ich von einigen Day One-DLC, die in der Retailverpackung mitgeliefert werden, da war zwar das Verfallsdatum schon abgelaufen aber Steam hat es immer noch geschmeckt 

Zum Thread-Ersteller: 
Ich denke du wirst den Steam-Key von Witcher 2 unter diesem Link: GOG.com aktiviert haben.
Dort bekommt man einen Produktschlüssel, den man auf seinem gog-Account nochmal separat aktivieren muss, daher das Ablaufdatum, bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hast du Zeit den Schlüssel an jenen Account zu binden.
Nur so ein Gedanke... vielleicht meinst du auch was anderes


----------

